# The pellet thief



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I was organizing some pix and came across this one- Baby went up to the tiel's pic on the bag and started hissing and spiting at it...lol- It was too cute!

"and who are YOU?"


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How cute!! My guys ignore pictures of tiels.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

cute get that strange tiel !! hisssss


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this post  Baby is so cute...hehe are you sure she wants a friend...lol maybe she was hissing because he was ignoring her


----------

